# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  طبیق زدن دروس های پاس شده در دانشگاه آزاد

## masudr

سلام

کسی که الان داره در دانشگاه آزاد درس میخونه و دروس ها رو پاس میکنه اگه کنکور بده و دانشگاه ملی قبول بشه درس های که تو دانشگاه ازاد پاس کرده براش طبیق میزن مثلا من 2 ترم ازاد بخونم دانشگاه ملی از ترم3 شروع کنم

----------


## masudr

کسی نیست جواب بده

----------


## khaan

تطبیق دست معاونت آموزشی دانشکدتون هست در مورد دروسی که عنوان یکسان دارن و نمره بالای 12 گرفتین تقریبا میشه گفت همه دانشگاه ها رو تطبیق میزنن ولی بقیه دروس کاملا سلیقه ای عمل میکنن.

----------

